# RIP Einstein and Zoe



## Alexah (May 15, 2008)

:cry2.

I lost my sweet babies last night. I'm heartbroken. My little Einstein and my sweet rescue girl, Zoe. It hurts and I'm falling apart .

My boyfriend came over last night and brought his chesapeake bay retriever, Hobo, over to play with my dogs. We were planning on going out after dropping Hobo back off at his place so I took a shower while he watched the dogs. My mom was out and I didn't think anything of Dan watching the dogs since he's done so before, but I now wish I never met him or fell for him. If I hadn't, my babies would still be with me. I don't want to forgive him and I don't think I evercan. And I don't think I can forgive myself either.

Dan was in the kitchen grabbing something to eat when I heard a huge commotion. Hobo had gotten into my bunny room(which is usually latched, but Dan had opened it and left it unhooked) and had gone for the rabbits. He's never been around the bunnies since he tends to get aggressive toward Dan's sister's rabbit. By the time I ran out of the shower and got into my room, the dog had already gotten into the x-pen I had Einstein and Zoe running in (it was split off, but they were doing well with bonding). They never had a chance. My poor babies...

I gathered them up and screamed for Dan to bring the car around so we could get to the vet, but he just said that it wasn't that big of a deal and that sometimes bad things just happen. And by the time I got him to go get the car, Einstein was gone. We didn't even pull out of the driveway before Zoe passed too. He said he was sorry, but he didn't even seem to care. I know it wasn't Hobo's fault and maybe it wasn't even Dan's fault, but his lack of caring makes me so angry. Yes, accidents happen...but he didn't even run to help. He just let it go. So I let him go.

I feel so guilty. My poor babies lost their life last night . 

If I hadn't gone to take a shower...if I hadn't gotten together with Dan (we've been "seeing" each other for a month or so)...if I hadn't been too slow...if he had just cared more...

Just why? Why...?


----------



## kirst3buns (May 15, 2008)

Alexah, I'm so sorry for your loss. :rip:Einstein and Zoe.


----------



## MsBinky (May 15, 2008)

Oh wow... I'm so sorry. What a terrible thing to happen. It's not your fault Alexah, you couldn't have known. He should have been responsible enough. And what a j... for reacting that way :grumpy:That guy is not good enough for you :grumpy:

RIP sweet babies :rainbow:


----------



## Alexah (May 15, 2008)

I really appreciate the support. And I wish I could say more, but I just don't have the words right now.

:bawl:.

I have to go upstairs and take care of my other bunnies, but it's so hard to look at them right now. All I see is that both Einstein and Zoe are no longer there. And it hurts so bad. I don't know how to get through this. All I want is to see my little fluffy boy and my sweet girl. But they're gone. I don't want them to be gone.

Dan keeps trying to call me. I think he knows just how wrong he was. But I don't want to let him in or forgive him. I could never trust him. Never.

I just want them back...


----------



## Becca (May 15, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, that was very careless of Dan to forget to do that - it should be just a thing you do automatically - sometimes I get a cold sweat and think I left the cages open, so I go and check and its always shut because I do it without thinking.

Just remember it is not your fault, you looked after them so well and they will always love you the way you love them.:hug1

Don't feel guilty, please don't blame yourself, I know your bunnehs had such a great life with you as their mummy.

I just can't explain in words how sorry I feel, I give you my love and best wishes 
ray::hearts:hug:ink iris::rainbow:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 15, 2008)

What a frigtening and tragic thing to happen. I'm so sorry that you lost your dear bunnies. RIP Zoe and Einstein.


----------



## myheart (May 15, 2008)

"I am so sorry for your loss." These words cannot ever express how badly I feel for you. I cried the whole time I read about the incident. It just sounds like a whole string of individual events that alone wouldn't cause any harm, but together they proved tragic. Please don't beat yourself up about it, even though I know I would if I were in your shoes. 

I have the opportunity to take the daughter of a Doberman that I had housed a few years ago. I am so hesitant to do this because of exactly what you went through. I could never live with myself if I brought home an animal that harmed any of my babies. 

I am sorry, I just don't have the words... :bigtears:

myheart


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 15, 2008)

:bigtears:ray:


----------



## cheryl (May 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of both bunnies

Rest in peace little one's

Cheryl


----------



## PixieStixxxx (May 15, 2008)

Alexah, I am so terribly sorry about your buns. Einstein was one of my favorite buns on the forums, but I haven't read much about Zoe yet =[

Reading this post was truly heartbreaking - especially about the part about your boyfriend. >=T

Please don't blame yourself - I understand how hard it is, and all the "What if's".

I hope you'll be alright :hug:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 16, 2008)

I am so very sorry about your bunny's.  Just remember they knew you loved them very much. Please don't blame yourself,youhad no idea it was going to happen. 

Right now they are munching on some romaine lettuce, banana chips and bragging about you to the other bunnies. 

We are here for you!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 16, 2008)

I just want to say how sorry I am, Alexah. Poor babies.

RIP little sweet hearts:rainbow:

Stick to your guns. I'm quite proud of you for how you have stayed away from him and ignored him, knowing your feelings, which are very raw right now. He was a bit irresponisible, imo. 

I'm so sorry, hon.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 16, 2008)

Oh god, Alexah... I saw the head line from the forum index and was hoping against hope that it was some "other" Einstein and Zoe  I'm SO sorry to hear about this, Einstein and Zoe were my two favorites of your bunnies! I loved hearing about Einstein's antics and Zoe was such a lucky girl to have found you. Please, please don't blame yourself about what happened, it was absolutely NOT your fault at all. 

Sorry if this is harsh, but Dan sounds like a lousy sack of... dirt, not for letting it happen (though that was a HUGE oversight, how could he not think his dog might go after your bunnies if given the chance?), but for not seeming to care. I know some people respond to stress in odd ways, but seriously now. I wouldn't blame you for not forgiving him, and if my boyfriend of two years who I love dearly ever responded like that, I would break up with him in a heart beat.

Again, I'm so sorry  I was so happy that Einstein recovered from acting weirdly a couple weeks ago and was looking forward to lots of pictures and happy bunny stories about him in the future. It feels like we didn't get to know dear Zoe hardly at all. This is so terribly unfair.


----------



## myheart (May 16, 2008)

I told the guy who lives with me about what happened because I just felt sick about your loss and how it happened. Then I told him about how your boyfriend didn't seem to feel the need to rush off to the vets with the babies. He just shook his head and said that sometime animals are good indicators of who and what their owners really are.

Passing along condolences from every one in my house to yours,

myheart


----------



## Coco0457 (May 16, 2008)

oh no!!! Alexah, I am sooo truly sorry for your loss!! This should have never happened!! How horrible!! Dogs' instinct is to go after a bunny. I would NEVER trust ANY dog with being around a bunny!! But your ex's reaction is just ridiculous!! You did the right thing, letting him go!! I just wish, this whole thing would have NEVER happened!! I know about all the if's, you can't blame this on you though. I wish I had something smarter to say!! Poor bunnies!!! they never had a chance, and that is just SOOO unfair. I just have NO words. Hang in there, take real good care of your other bunnies, and keep Einstein and Zoe in your [good] memories, and deep in your heart. Only time will allow you, to get a bit better. I can only imagine, how you feel right now. If you need to talk, feel free to contact me!!! I really mean that!!! I have lost three of my beloved bunnies in a hard way also, not quite like yours, though!! These kind of things always happen, when you arenot around, and you can't trust other people!!

I send you ALL my love!!! :bunnyhug:

And Einstein and Zoe, they will wait for you at the Rainbow Bridge!! I truly believe in that!!!

:bunnyheart


----------



## trailsend (May 16, 2008)

I'm so very sorry, how awful. It really is not your fault, but Dan was terribly careless and I'm not pleased to know he did not respond properly to the situation afterwards either. Never mind him. 


I never trust any animals together unless I have good reason or they are under supervision. I've never lost a rabbit in a situation like that, but I have lost farm animals - and will never again. It's a hard lesson to learn. I don't trust anyone either, people can be so very careless. I know you will keep replaying all the things that could have prevented it, but really there is no point in doing that now, it doesn't help you or your rabbits. Your bridge bunnies won't want you to blame yourself either. Just take this as a lesson learned, maybe not an easy one, but all lessons are important regardless.


----------



## Jenk (May 16, 2008)

Alexah,

I am so, _so_ sorry for your unexpected loss. My heart aches for you. :cry2My prayer go with Einstein and Zoe, as well. :rainbow:

You are _not_ at fault here. A situation like the oneyou've described could happen to just about anyone. And as you've said, your now-ex-boyfriend didn't intend for this outcome, either. But his callous reaction speaks volumes; :grumpy I'm _very _glad that you've let him go. You deserve so much better! :hug2:

Please be kind to yourself. Cry as much as you need to. Remember that loving, supportive people are here to listen to you as much as necessary. ink iris:

Jenk


----------



## jcl_24 (May 19, 2008)

Alexah,
What happened to Einstein and Zoe was horrible but NOT your fault. You gave them the best lives they could have and they will have felt and continue to feel that love at the Rainbow Bridge.

The now ex-boyf clearly had no clue how important your bunnies are to you. Be kind to yourself and let your other bunnies give you some comfort.

R.I.P. Einstein and Zoe :rainbow:ink iris:

Jo xx


----------



## BSAR (May 19, 2008)

That is so horrible. I can't believe he wasn't watching his dog. Prayers for you in this time of death.

May Einstein and Zoe rest in peace and binky free:rainbow::rip:


----------



## juliew19673 (May 20, 2008)

I am SO sorry for your loss... Hugs going out to youhoney.. There are no answers to the why's -- don't beat yourself up - you truly cared for them and both Einstein and Zoe knew this of you. Truly, truly feel your pain and hope you can reach out to your other buns that will also be feeling your pain and will be there for you.. 

RIP Einstein and Zoe - such loves you were..


----------



## lilangelhotots (May 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your losses Alexah, I can't imagine what you're going though. *sending prayers your way*:bunnyangel:

Binky free Zoey and Einstein, I know you both were well loved.


----------



## LadyBug (May 21, 2008)

oh, i'm so sorry:cry4:!it's not your fault, some times bad things happen, even with the most care. it's how we deal with them that matters-and how Dan behaved was inexcusable:X.

ink iris:ZOEink iris:

:rip::bunnyhug:

:bunnyheartEinstein:bunnyheart

:rip:et:


----------

